# Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?



## all (4. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen|wavey:,
ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Sitzkiepe. Ich habe nach einiger Sucherei die Behr Trendex Lago 2 im Internet gefunden. Mein Problem ist, ich finde so gut wie keine Test- oder Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Teil|bigeyes. Daher, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Sitzkiepe gemacht, und wenn ja, welche? Ich habe nicht das Geld mir eine teure Rive oder etwas aus diesem Bereich zu kaufen (500€).#q


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe sie mir vor einem Jahr zugelegt und bin recht zufrieden.
Wenn man sie 'aufrüstet', mit den entsprechenden Gimmicks, kommt sie auch nicht mehr so billig. 
Aber in der Basisversion erscheint sie mir relativ robust, mit einem akzeptablen Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.
Wenn Du sehr groß bist ( so wie ich ) wird Dir der Griff zum Ziehen evtl. etwas zu kurz sein. Und auch mit dem Auto schauen, bzgl. der Maße !!

 Aber wenn man sie am Wasser erstmal aufgebaut hat, mit den 6 Standbeinen, hatte ich auch auf Schrägen oder Steinpackung nie das Gefühl, gleich 'im Bach' zu liegen.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

Wie schwer bist du mit deiner Größe denn, Hein? Ich bin auch fast zwei Meter aber über 150 Kilo. Und ich suche was sehr robustes.


----------



## JonnyBannana (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

teste doch mal jemand die

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...fox-matrix-fd-compact-seatbox-inkl-footplate/

ansonsten kann ich aus eigener erfahrung den deluxe von korum empfehlen, mit fußpodest zum feedern, ohne zum ansitzen, 2 fliegen mit einer klappe. allerdings muss ich mir da noch was überlegen, wie ich da fächer drunter bekomme, weil das gefällt mir bei ner kiepe definitiv besser


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du mit deiner Größe denn, Hein? Ich bin auch fast zwei Meter aber über 150 Kilo. Und ich suche was sehr robustes.


 
 Riese,

 Größe ist vergleichbar, aber die 100 kg schaffe ich nicht #t.
 Finde leider nicht mehr die Produktspezifikation, aber ich meine ( ohne Gewähr ), daß sie bis 180 kg ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

ich würde mir ne kipe, mit auszieh podest kaufen ist einfach stabiler.

problem bei den billigen,die Ersatzteile zu beckommen.

willst jetzt nen feedersitzt drauf machen,wüsste ich nicht was für ein fach du brauchst.

würde mir gleich ne gescheite kaufen,dann hast was für die nächsten jahre.

schau mal hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sitzkiepe-AD...741850?hash=item4af89ee15a:g:VVsAAOSwyvBV89v~


wen du die möglichkeit hast,nach bremen,mainz (friedfisch messe )zu gehn nutze sie .

auf den messen kannst du dir verschiedene kiepen anschauen,probe sitzen u.s.w.

ich hab momentan ne rive,will mir aber ne andere kaufen da sie mir zu wackelig ist.


----------



## all (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

Danke für die Antworten,
ich denke ich werde mir die dann wohl holen, 270€ plus noch nen tisch und dann mal schauen.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

ich mach das mit der feeder box,falls es regnet dekel zu fertig.

falls du ein feederstuhl willst,frag gleich nach ob du ein fach nach kaufen kannst.

finde den feederstuhl einfach bequemer,wie ein normales sitzkissen.


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*



all schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten,
> ich denke ich werde mir die dann wohl holen, 270€ plus noch nen tisch und dann mal schauen.#6


Ich vermute du hast dir die Kiepe mittlerweile gekauft aber falls nicht, kann ich sie dir doch sehr Empfehlen.
Preis-Leistung ist top, steht stabil (auch an Steilufern) und hält mich mit meinen 82 Kilo ohne Probleme und ohne den Eindruck zu erwecken, jeden Moment in sich zusammen zufallen.  

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt geht an die Griffvorrichtung zum Ziehen der Kiepe, diese könnte etwas länger ausfallen, da ich mit knapp 1,90 relativ groß bin und mich doch ein klein wenig zur Seite beugen muss um die Kiepe zu ziehen.

Ein Feedersitz geht auch ohne Probleme drauf, bekommste bei Michael Schlögl sogar schon zusammen mit passender Behr-Kassette, falls du in die Richtung mal aufrüsten willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dingsda (18. März 2018)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

Leider funktioniert der Link nicht mehr. Könnte mir einer den Namen verraten und was es für eine sitzkiepe ist? Oder gibt es inzwischen bessere günstige? 

Ich hab im Moment so ein Plastik Ding mit einem großen futterfach und einem Zubehör Fach.

Würde lieber so was wie carbhunter hat haben.

Mfg


----------



## Eff (23. März 2018)

*AW: Sitzkiepe Behr Trendex Lago 2 Erfahrungen?*

Der link geht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, weil du hier einen auf Totengräber machst und alte Threads ausbuddelst  

Scherz beiseite: gib mal bei Google „feeder Stuhl“ ein, da kommen Seiten von Leuten die  so viele davon haben, dass sie die verkaufen müssen |splat2:


----------

